# Called for interview in London for Skilled workers Visa



## Chaz01 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi All,

Just wondered has anybody been called for interview in the High commission in London? 

We have applied for a skilled workers visa and we received a letter this week 2 attened a interview on the 24th of Jan. I don't know if it a good or bad thing!! 

If there is anybody out there that has gone through this process please please advise me of your experience... i am very worried 

Kind Regards


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It can be a bad thing, or it can be nothing at all. Our consultant told me that they run spot checks (is that the correct English word?) every now and than. So maybe you are just one of these 'lucky' checks?
Take all your paperwork with you, put it neatly arranged in a binder. And stay calm. (don't forget to breathe! ;-) ). It might be nothing at all. And if they have an issue with one of your papers or so, at least you get the chance to clarify things during the interview.


----------



## Chaz01 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for replying

Our emmigration Lawyer told us it has never happened to any of her clients in the past which has me even more worried  . But she said on the plus side it proves they are looking at our application! Some of her clients that have applied before us still have'nt heard a word. Its so weird this person that is interviewing us could just shatter our dreams of moving in a half hour or so interview! hopefullt it will be ok


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

How do you asses your application yourself? You were honest in every statement and so on? If that's the case, you don't have to worry! (although I know it's easier said than done, I've gone through the process myself, and even if you know that it's only a matter of time because everything is true and totaly what they asked for, you can see the bears on the road even if they are not there. ;-) )


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Assuming it's not a security interview (which is held to evaluate security issues such as criminality, espionage, subversion or terrorism), applicants for the Skilled Worker category may be required to attend a personal interview with an Immigration Officer to ensure the information in the application is accurate, to clear-up any uncertainties and to verify.


----------

